# A yummy newborn :)



## JeffieLove (Jan 5, 2011)

Just wanted to share  Feel free to give any CC you might want to throw in


----------



## kaffrey (Jan 5, 2011)

Sweet baby   Is this an in camera crop?


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Jan 5, 2011)

very nice
i might cut some of the bleck


----------



## JenLavazza (Jan 5, 2011)

I LOVE newborns!  They're hard, but oh so worth it!

I'm not liking the black and white....it looks...kind of flat maybe?   I'm not sure.  It reminds me of how most of mine look.  Which is why I'm attending a class in Chicago on the 29th on black and white conversion!  I'm just not happy with how they turn out.  I definitely think there is an art to it.  I found this girl on Flickr who does BEAUTIFUL black and whites and have thought about emailing her to see what her secret is!!  lol


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 5, 2011)

Kaffrey, it was very slightly cropped in LR. I just cropped her diaper out because I didn't have a diaper cover (I'm in the process of making one!). 

Thanks Gruen & Jen  

Jen, I have a color version as well, but the baby has a very red birthmark on her forehead and I (honestly, I'll admit it) was lazy and didn't feel like cleaning up the birthmark  LOL


----------



## JenLavazza (Jan 5, 2011)

Just as an FYI - I would always ask parents about editing any "marks" on the baby - or anyone!!  I made the mistake once of smoothing out a stork bite on a ONE year old and the parents were upset that it was gone!  Since then I always ask just in case!!


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh, the parents wanted the birthmark edited out on all their prints... I didn't edit it out until I went over their proofs with them  But her skin was really red in this picture and I thought with the black background it would look better B&W anyway


----------



## Rob1n (Jan 6, 2011)

You should always leave birth marks on it's who they are, but if you would like greatly reduce it easily then try this. Make a hue/saturaion editable layer, change master to reds, change hue to+3, change saturation to -12. then clear the layer and paint with soft brush the birthmark or red cheeks or any redness will look much more natural. You can also tweak the yellows if the skin tone needs it.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 6, 2011)

It is better to follow rule of thrids on this shot. Put the baby's eyes at 1/3 from the right of the frame.  This one I did missed the 1/3 a bit but you got the idea.


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 6, 2011)

Robin, I didn originally get rid of the birthmarks. When I went over the proofs with the parents they said they wanted the birthmarks lightened as much as possible in the pictures. I dont touch any skin stuff without permission. I wouldn't even get rid of a huge liverspot unless the client asked me to


----------



## kaffrey (Jan 6, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> It is better to follow rule of thrids on this shot. Put the baby's eyes at 1/3 from the right of the frame.  This one I did missed the 1/3 a bit but you got the idea.




this is what I was going to suggest


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 6, 2011)

Not always do we have to follow the rules ya know. I like Jeffies shot framed the way it is. Its different. Although I will say the black and white conversion is a bit flat as mentioned but she knows all this since I told her ages ago.


----------



## kaffrey (Jan 6, 2011)

No you certainly do not have to follow the rule of thirds at all times.  In this particular shot though, my eyes wonder all around the picture and aren't drawn to any on thing in particular.  Just a suggestion that without the dead space at the right it might lead more to the baby


----------



## Nikon3100kosova (Jan 6, 2011)

Heyy from Kosova ..
well i have an Nikon 3100 nd i wud like to ask anyone..
its an Questionmark ? on ma screen when i shot movie or pics. whateva ..
I never saw be4 ..can anyone tell me whats that ?!! 
thank u


----------



## MJLphotographics (Jan 27, 2011)

Great shots!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 27, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> Not always do we have to follow the rules ya know.


Some things at play in composition aren't rules. 

The biggest problem with this image is visual balance.


----------

